# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  بالفيديو.. دومة لمرسي وعصابته لن تفلتوا بجرائمكم في حق الثورة

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 بالفيديو.. دومة لمرسي وعصابته لن تفلتوا بجرائمكم في حق الثورة

المصدر : باسم يوسف

*

----------

